# Curious Questions about the forum



## Elbereth

I was checking out Who's online section and I noticed that some members have (+) next to their names. 

What does that mean? 

Is there some sort of significance (sp?) in that (+)...and if so...what is it?

Just curious....


----------



## Beorn

It means they're on your buddy list.


----------



## Elbereth

Thanks Mike! 

You're a peach!

Ps....If anyone else is interested in using this thread for any or your curious forum questions...please, by all means do!


----------



## Gandalf White

Not really a question but...my quick smilies to the right change position with every post I make. I'm continually clicking the wrong ones because 'that's where the winking one was last time.' Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Turin

I've noticed that too GW. Also the newbie avatar thing is kind of annoying me.


----------



## Talierin

I need to tell WM about that avatar thing, not sure if he knows or not...


----------



## Aulë

What avatar thing?


----------



## Turin

Apparently with VB3 the newbies are allowed to have avatars, and most of them won't even stay around the forum long enough to get 100 posts.


----------



## Beorn

I think I fixed that :-\


----------



## Turin

When will the warning system be back up? Just wondering.


----------



## Uminya

Turin said:


> When will the warning system be back up? Just wondering.



I like the way you think, as I am often asking the same question


----------



## Gothmog

Turin said:


> When will the warning system be back up? Just wondering.


Do you want some points??


----------



## Aulë

Oo, I wouldn't mind a couple. 
It's always a good feeling when you have a few Warning Points under your belt. It makes you feel like you've been contributing something towards the forum...


----------



## Ithrynluin

They'll be back when the final version of vbulletin is released.


----------



## Turin

Any ideas when that will be?


----------



## Lantarion

*checks calendar*
It says 12th of Never here..


----------



## Turin

Okay. I have another question, why can't I see all of the posts when I click "find all posts by this user", it only shows the last 500 posts or so.


----------



## Ithrynluin

I think it may be some glitch in vbulletin 3. Should be looked into...


----------



## Turin

Now that the new version of VB3 is released, does that mean that the warning system is back up? Just Curious.


----------



## rs691919

Turin said:


> Now that the new version of VB3 is released, does that mean that the warning system is back up? Just Curious.




What is the warning system? And what do the symbols to the left of the threads mean? Some of them are explained in the legend at the bottom of each forum. But there are some (like an exclamation point, a question mark, and some others) that are not explained (or I can't find the explanation).


----------



## Talierin

The ones not mentioned are the custom ones you can specify when you make a new thread.

And the warning system is a "punishment" thing the mods used to have for troublesome members. We could give members points for bad behavior, like 2 points for spamming, 4 for a bad word, etc. If you accumilated 24 points you were banned off the board for a week. It was nice to have, hehehe.


----------



## Walter

Talierin said:


> And the warning system is a "punishment" thing the mods used to have for troublesome members. We could give members points for bad behavior, like 2 points for spamming, 4 for a bad word, etc. If you accumilated 24 points you were banned off the board for a week. It was nice to have, hehehe.


I still think it did more harm than good...

P.S.: I wonder if I am the only one who misses your funny C&H avatars


----------



## Arvedui

No, you're not.
I miss them too, together with the Warning Points...


----------



## Talierin

But, but, my current one is Plankton! 1% Evil, 99% hot gas! 


all the mods miss the warning points... there's been several times when we needed them already


----------



## Ithrynluin

Yes. Telling people to calm down, or stop doing this or that, has proven to be a highly inefficient method with a handful of individuals. Which is why we need WPs back - they speak a much louder language.


----------



## Walter

ithrynluin said:


> Yes. Telling people to calm down, or stop doing this or that, has proven to be a highly inefficient method with a handful of individuals.


Agreed, that is where the "moderating" - or better - "mediating" abilities of a moderator are needed.


> Which is why we need WPs back - they speak a much louder language.


With this I cannot agree. It is _what_ you have to say, that counts, not _how loud_ you say it. I've seen too many excellent contributors of TTF being p****d off by hastily handed out warning points...


----------



## Ithrynluin

> It is _what_ you have to say, that counts, not _how loud_ you say it.


That's all nice in theory, Walter, and it works with the majority of members who get into conflict sometimes, but like I said, in practice it fails to work with a handful of individuals who are out to cause trouble and who just won't budge no matter how much the moderator(s) strive to pacify the situation.


----------



## Rangerdave

Talierin said:


> all the mods miss the warning points


I don't miss them in the slightest, but I will admit that they were occasionally, if not often, effective.

The major problem I had with the warning point system is that it was public. This made points either a public shaming for some and a badge of honor for others (you know who you are).

To my aged mind, any sort of violation points are the business of the offender and the staff. No one else's. 


But if the WM decides to return to the system of public points, or he selects other forms: I serve at the pleasure of the WM and his decision is law.


RD.


Holy Excrement! I agree with Walter! Madness! Madness!
Bedlam! Warth, Ruin and the World's Ending!


----------



## Walter

Rangerdave said:


> Holy Excrement! I agree with Walter! Madness! Madness!
> Bedlam! Warth, Ruin and the World's Ending!


Must be the age thingy, since you're approaching the 40+ club...Happy B-day, btw...


----------



## Aulë

Rangerdave said:


> The major problem I had with the warning point system is that it was public. This made points either a public shaming for some and a badge of honor for others (you know who you are).


Now I wonder who you could be referring to....

*calculates how many infringements will be required to get 23 WPs...*


----------



## Ithrynluin

Aulë said:


> *calculates how many infringements will be required to get 23 WPs...*


Don't worry Owly, one big one will suffice.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I

Ah yes... I miss those good ole WP's. I actually got warned once by Cir for being French!

And a few other ones here and there...


----------



## Turin

I've got a question, I was just looking at the forum leader's list, I saw somebody named "gr8feen", and he was ranked as a mod, he also had 0 posts. Who is this guy, and why is he a mod, it said that he joined in I think april .


----------



## Talierin

He's the guy that helps WM out with the server, I believe


----------



## Turin

Ah, I figured it was something like that, his title said "web host" or something  .


----------



## Beorn

*gr8feen*

yeah...gr8feen is the cool guy who fixes stuff when it goes wrong....Great yeah...haven't figured out the _feen_ part...

Although, he doesn't ever log in, that account is just for emergency purposes...so PM me or WM if something is horribly wrong (or e-mail me...), and we'll communicate it to him.

- Mike


----------



## faila

Warning Points are silly little things that cause me to post so much less than I do at most forums I frequent. Im so worried about breakign a rule(which this forum has overabundantly) that I dont post often and basically have retreated to only posting poetry occasionally. The warning point arent the problem its the amount of rules that exist...anyway I better bequiet before I get yelled at...


----------



## Ithrynluin

No, you won't get yelled at. Warning points are/were here to ensure an enjoyable atmosphere for all participants of the forum. The amount of rules? I'm familiar with lots of forums, and many are not nearly as _lenient _as TTF is. Many are _more _lenient, which usually means profanity and cussing is allowed, and which in turn causes a very unpleasant experience. So, yes, I'd say with much confidence that TTF strikes a stable enough balance between the two extremes.


----------



## 33Peregrin

I have a couple of questions. 

I feel really stupid for asking this one, but what exactly are those boxes with check marks in them by our names, and what do they mean? And why is mine white, and everyone else's blue?

Also, didn't anyone notice that the release dates for the LOTR movies are _wrong_? FOTR was released on the 19, and not the 17. And ROTK was released on the 17, and not the 19, so they are backwards.

And at last, it is fixed..........


----------



## Manveru

33Peregrin said:


> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> I feel really stupid for asking this one, but what exactly are those boxes with check marks in them by our names, and what do they mean? And why is mine white, and everyone else's blue?


mine's light-red   (that's because i'm hiding recently...)

these "boxes", master Pip, indicate your status: whether somebody is online (white - that's why you're always white ), or offline (blue ones).


----------



## 33Peregrin

Ok, thank you so much! Even though I feel like a real idiot for having to ask that, it's nice to know. It doesn't matter though, since everyone thought I was stupid already. But still, thanks, it is so nice to finally know after wondering about it for some time, and being too afraid to ask.


----------



## Aulë

Here's a curious question for you:
How come Salgant (aka Nóm) has disappeared from the Memberlist?


----------



## Elbereth

This is probably not the reason why...but what the heck...I'll take a shot in the dark and say maybe Nom is hiding. 

*smiles and skips away merrily away*


----------



## Ithrynluin

How can one hide from the Members' List? 

Unless...


----------



## Beorn

It looks like she's in the middle of changing her e-mail address. She changed it, but didn't answer the confirmation e-mail. Confusticated/Nom/Salgant, if you're reading this and didn't get the confirmation e-mail, change it back to the correct one, or contact me on AIM/MSN.


----------



## Turin

Yeah, thats what happened to me, I just changed my email address and I couldn't post all that day until I got the bright idea to check my mail  .


----------



## ely

I was just wondering why it doesn't show birthdays anymore at the bottom of the page?


----------



## Beorn

ely said:


> I was just wondering why it doesn't show birthdays anymore at the bottom of the page?


Just a few days ago, I set it to only show birthdays of people who've been active in the past 90 days. In retrospect, this doesn't seem as good of an idea, so I'll turn that option off. It'll show for everyone now.


----------



## greypilgrim

How do I find old threads? Some have just up and vanished!


----------



## Ithrynluin

Well, use the search function with very specific queries or say which threads you are looking for and we'll see what can be done.


----------



## greypilgrim

Here's one I couldn't find: 
"The Orc's Breath Inn", from The Green Dragon forum.

Much abliged if you could find it, thakee.


----------



## Ithrynluin

I'm afraid that one's kicked the bucket. If you ask me, the majority of inns are just spam and such chit chat should be conducted over in a chat room or an instant messenger.


----------



## 33Peregrin

I have a question. In my user title thing, 'loves' is underlined. I never underlined it, and it wasn't before today. Why is it now? I have noticed other odd words in some of my posts being mysteriously underlined too.


----------



## Ithrynluin

That's strange. It doesn't appear underlined to me at all.


----------



## 33Peregrin

huh, it's gone again! And now it's even scarier.... I wrote 'loves' in my last post, but didn't underline it. But now it is underlined. 

Perhaps I am just going insane.


----------



## 33Peregrin

See..... I must be going crazy. I was just in Stuff and Bother and it was underlined again. then I came back here, and it wasn't underlined. I'm scared.

Edit: And now it is again everywhere.   

Edit again: And not.......... 

Perhaps this is a sign that I should take a break from the forum for a while......


----------



## David Pence

There's no code in the vB software that would produce this effect. My guess is you have some form of 'spyware' on your system.

I would visit *LAVASOFTUSA.com* and download and use the free version of Adaware. Make sure you update the reference file after you install it.


----------



## Gandalf White

Whoa, when did age get added onto every post?!?!


----------



## Ithrynluin

Just a coupla days ago...


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Manveru said:


> mine's light-red   (that's because i'm hiding recently...)



 _Hiding?_ How do you hide?

_____________________________________________________

*Query. Is there a certain number of words/letters/lines you have to use in order for a post to be recogonized? I've been stuck at 19 for days, and I generally post 3-4 line messages (or more). *shrug* Except for this one I guess.*
________________________________________________________
_OOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Now I'm at 20._
________________________________________________

_I checked all my posts and it says that I have 34, but in my tag thingy (sorry, don't know what it's called) to the right of my name at the top of each post it says I only have 20. Huh?_
_________________________________________________________
_Have posted several times since writing this, and I am still at 20 posts. Do you only get one post per day? What the...?!
Just an update. Someone please help me. *tiny squeaky voice*   _


----------



## Ithrynluin

Posts made in the Flotsam and Jetsam and the New Members sections do not increase one's post counts.

You can use 'invisible mode' by going to your User Cp ---> Edit Options, and then checking the very first option. You'll be appearing invisible to all save the moderators.


----------



## Finglas

Am I the only one who thinks its kind of creepy to know everyone's age, i mean, i turned mine off and everything, but entrusting your age to complete strangers that you've never met in person is kind of dangerous, don't you think? I mean most of you are pretty old so you don't have to really worry about child abduction or anything, but still...


----------



## Beorn

Finglas said:


> Am I the only one who thinks its kind of creepy to know everyone's age, i mean, i turned mine off and everything, but entrusting your age to complete strangers that you've never met in person is kind of dangerous, don't you think? I mean most of you are pretty old so you don't have to really worry about child abduction or anything, but still...


 Well, if you give your birthday, you're giving out your age. Also, it's not like giving out your name: There are only 70 or so ages you could be, so that still leaves 5 million other people your age...

I'm not a big fan of showing the age, since it paints a picture which should be completed by our minds interpretation of a person's words and actions, rather than the stereotype of people their age.


----------



## Finglas

I don't know...I think I'm overly paranoid about stuff like that. I do agree about the stereotypes, but I feel like I fit them pretty well. I read lord of the rings during the release of the fellowship of the ring movie, so I don't know half of the stuff that the others know...so i do fit the stereotypes, so that part doesn't bug me, but it might bug the other people who don't fit the stereotypes. I definitely know that my parents would freak out if people knew my age, hair color, etc...so by not showing my age (which i'm sure some of you can guess anyway), I'm obeying them in a way, which is a rule set down for my protection, anyway, i don't really like the age thing, cuz its weird for me to see everybody's age too, cuz i get kind of weirded out that i'm posting messages to people in their 20+ mostly.


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Many thanks to Gorthaur.
________________________________


Gorthaur said:


> Posts made in the Flotsam and Jetsam and the New Members sections do not increase one's post counts.



Why these two catagories?


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Finglas said:


> I read lord of the rings during the release of the fellowship of the ring movie, so I don't know half of the stuff that the others know...


I also didn't read the books until I saw the movies, and I'm in my early 30's. So, I guess I don't fit any stereotypes. But then again, I try really hard not to conform to others expectations of me. Anyway, age has less to do with 'knowledge' than you think.  



Finglas said:


> cuz i get kind of weirded out that i'm posting messages to people in their 20+ mostly.


Why should that be wierd to you?


----------



## Elbereth

Finglas said:


> I don't know...I think I'm overly paranoid about stuff like that. I do agree about the stereotypes, but I feel like I fit them pretty well. I read lord of the rings during the release of the fellowship of the ring movie, so I don't know half of the stuff that the others know...so i do fit the stereotypes, so that part doesn't bug me, but it might bug the other people who don't fit the stereotypes. I definitely know that my parents would freak out if people knew my age, hair color, etc...so by not showing my age (which i'm sure some of you can guess anyway), I'm obeying them in a way, which is a rule set down for my protection, anyway, i don't really like the age thing, cuz its weird for me to see everybody's age too, cuz i get kind of weirded out that i'm posting messages to people in their 20+ mostly.




You don't need to get embarassed or weirded out by responding to people who are 20+years...we can be just as silly as all of you youngin's. Just think of us as big kids...that is essential it in a nutshell anyway.


----------



## Gothmog

Elbereth said:


> You don't need to get embarassed or weirded out by responding to people who are 20+years...we can be just as silly as all of you youngin's. Just think of us as big kids...that is essential it in a nutshell anyway.


And you will find that with a little more practice you will be able to be even more silly.  The only difference that age makes is that the older you are the more time you have had to make mistakes


----------



## Ithrynluin

Indeed I look up to Gothmog when it comes to sillyness, for he has accumulated a lot of it over the years.   

As for the age, issue - I would say the best thing for people under 18 years of age, is to consult their parents on how much personal info they're allowed to give out. Perhaps this should also be made clear in the FAQ section.


----------



## Beorn

Elbereth said:


> You don't need to get embarassed or weirded out by responding to people who are 20+years...we can be just as silly as all of you youngin's. Just think of us as big kids...that is essential it in a nutshell anyway.


 And if you knew Grond, you'd know he's the biggest kid of all!



Gorthaur said:


> As for the age, issue - I would say the best thing for people under 18 years of age, is to consult their parents on how much personal info they're allowed to give out. Perhaps this should also be made clear in the FAQ section.


 COPPA (Children's Online Privacy Protection Act) prohibits collecting or even requesting personal information (such as name, address, phone number: basically information that can be used to find a specific person) from children under 13, so that's the standard in the US. Outside, as far as I know, there are no limits. If anyone has information on it, please PM them to me.


----------



## Confusticated

Gorthaur said:


> Posts made in the Flotsam and Jetsam and the New Members sections do not increase one's post counts.




My count (before making this post) was 10.

This is the location and number of my actual posts:

What's News -- 1

Works of Tolkien -- 1

General Discussions on Tolkien's Works -- 1

RP In charcter -- 3

RPG OOC -- 4

RPG Mathoms -- 4

Forsaken Inn -- 3

That is 17 posts... but only 3 are in Forsaken Inn. So my count should be at 14 shouldn't it? Sorry for noticing, but I am eager to get an avatar. 

The only thing I can figure is that perhaps posts made in RPG Mathoms (which is were profiles, maps, and general sort of RPG discussons belong) do not count, but I can't imagine why this is. So, anyone know what is going on? In any case, it appears that F&J and New Members are not th eonly forum areas where posts do not count.

On second thought, 3 of my posts are the opening posts of threads. So maybe the post smade in starting a thread do not count. Hmm... but this still leaves one missing!


----------



## Ithrynluin

You are right - posts in the Mathom House don't seem to be counted, which is a mistake and will be rectified.


----------



## Finglas

I guess that's true about it not being that weird. and yes, I do consult my parents on the amount of information I give out, so I'm fine, and I'll get over the weirdness, I guess I just haven't seen you guys really being that silly yet, but i'm guessing i'll find out how silly you all are soon.


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Hey! We gots a new picture y'all.    
How cool. How often do they get changed?


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Finglas said:


> I guess I just haven't seen you guys really being that silly yet, but i'm guessing i'll find out how silly you all are soon.



To see _silly_, check out everyone's 'location' and 'deep thoughts'. Mine are quite silly (least I think so), but some people's are even sillier than mine!


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Gorthaur said:


> Posts made in the Flotsam and Jetsam and the New Members sections do not increase one's post counts.



Why is it that these places don't increase posts? Is it because they don't have much if anything to do with LOTR? Or is it just a _'waste of posts'_?


----------



## Finglas

well, at least in the new members section, when greeting new members, people would tend to do that a lot in one word posts, or posts that were the same for every member, just to get their post count higher, or at least thats how it is for other forums supported by vbulletin


----------



## TheWhiteLady

*Re: Curious Questions about something...*

This is a bit off topic but... can anyone tell me what a _'google spider' _ is? 

I peeked at the 'Who's Online', and right in between 2 'guests' there was a _'google spider'_. I'm still a bit new to the internet as a whole, and I'm not up on all the terms and whatnot. So if this sounds like a dumb question, just forgive me, indulge me, and pray answer my question. Thanks. 

_______________________________________________________

Probably should have done this (did a search) first, but... I found out what a google spider is. 

Apologies. 

*Webopedia* is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Wizard Gandalf

A google spider is a bot from google which is indexing TFF on google .


----------



## Aulë

Wizard Gandalf said:


> A google spider is a bot from google which is indexing TFF on google .


Yeah, they can attack in plague-like proportions sometimes too. Just the other day I saw about 30 of them on there, and I have heard of cases of over 70 of the little buggers!


----------



## Finglas

so what exactly do they do then? i'm a little confused too.


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Try this link. Webopedia


----------



## Talierin

well, every time you type something into google it gives you a whole bunch of links, right? well, the spiders simply gather those links and catalogue them for google, so that you get the best results when you search for something on google.


----------



## Arvedui

TheWhiteLady said:


> Why is it that these places don't increase posts? Is it because they don't have much if anything to do with LOTR? Or is it just a _'waste of posts'_?


You are basically right on both. The post-count is removed from these two sections to limit any member's urge to boost their post-count. Sort of an anti-spam device...thing...


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Thanks Arvedui. I thought it was something like that.
________________________________________

Another question for anyone who would care to answer. Is there any interest/demand for more/new 'smileys'? I travel around a few different forums, and many of them have TONS of of 'smileys'. Is there any way we can get some more?


----------



## greypilgrim

I'm wondering how _not to recieve e-mail notification_ when someone replies to a thread here. I have changed that setting in my options, yet I still recieve e-mail notification.

thanks.


----------



## Niirewen

greypilgrim said:


> I'm wondering how not to recieve e-mail notification when someone replies to a thread here. I have changed that setting in my options, yet I still recieve e-mail notification.


Yes, I have that problem, too. How do you fix that?


----------



## Confusticated

I have my Default Thread Subscription Mode on 'Do not subscribe' and it works fine and dandy. have you guys tried that?

But if all fails, find an email provider that allows you to block senders.


----------



## Niirewen

Yes, I have tried that multiple times, but it doesn't seem to work.  That's why it's really weird. Oh well, I gave up trying to figure it out awhile ago. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Beorn

Go to Edit Options

Under "Default Thread Subscription Mode" select "Do Not Subscribe"

Save the options

Go to your subscriptions

Go to view all subscribed threads

Check everything and go to Delete Subscription


----------



## Niirewen

Thank you!


----------



## Elbereth

I was looking at someone's profile and saw the option: _*download vcard*_

I never saw that before and was wondering,

What does that do?


----------



## Aulë

And no one has told me yet what *Public Groups* are. 
eg, "Rog is not a member of any public groups"


----------



## Beorn

Elbereth said:


> I was looking at someone's profile and saw the option: _*download vcard*_
> 
> I never saw that before and was wondering,
> 
> What does that do?


 
A vCard is a Microsoft thing -- pretty much a business card. It's a file that holds info such as name, address, e-mail address, etc. The vCard that you can download has your TTF username, and your e-mail address if you choose to include it in the options.

The Public Groups is sorta like a guilds system. It allows people to join and leave groups, with the permission of a group leader. It's a pain to implement and maintain, and in the end all it really does is show "this person is in the following public groups" and allows them to post in a certain group forum (or set of forums).


----------



## Confusticated

I don't suppose there is any way that members could ignore/make invisible whole areas of the forum? For example a way that Hall of Fire would disapear from my main page and posts in that section will not show up when I view New Posts?

(Nothing against HoF though )


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Turin said:


> Apparently with VB3 the newbies are allowed to have avatars, and most of them won't even stay around the forum long enough to get 100 posts.



In that case, what happens to the avatars? Can they be recycled or something? 

Barley


----------



## Confusticated

I don't know about recycling but you can steal one.

I am pretty sure the answer to my question is no. I only wanted to see if anyone would take pity on the forum's biggest moron and at least answer.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Maikanare said:


> I don't know about recycling but you can steal one.
> 
> I am pretty sure the answer to my question is no. I only wanted to see if anyone would take pity on the forum's biggest moron and at least answer.



Ah, M!!! You were not supposed to say that! I know they can be stolen, but I didn't want to mention it and start a rash of thievery here (I dare not even describe how it's done)! 

Barley

"Lawyers sometimes tell the truth — they'll do anything to win a case." —Henny Youngman 144b


----------



## David Pence

Stolen avatars? Far be it from TTF members to resort to such a thing. Just imagine the lashing from Gandalf one would get for stealing the work of another. 

Now, if someone feels another member may have _misappropriated_ their avatar, let me know.


----------



## Lhunithiliel

Excuse me, but ... why can't I see any banner?


----------



## Ithrynluin

Monsieur Webmaster has decided that the age of banners is over, and that he would like to create a more or less permanent logo for TTF.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Ithrynluin said:


> Monsieur Webmaster has decided that the age of banners is over, and that he would like to create a more or less permanent logo for TTF.



That last one was the best, BUT — I notice that without it my TTF pages load a whole lot faster!

Barley

"One should live each day as a separate life." —Marcus Aurelius


----------



## Gandalf White

Heheh, I didn't even realize it was gone. 

I prefer it this way.


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Barliman Butterbur said:


> — I notice that without it my TTF pages load a whole lot faster!



Ah, yes. I liked the banners, but the pages load so much faster now. That's really nice for those of us with dial-up.


----------



## Inderjit S

Indeed, the banners were nice-but we can now browse around the forum quicker.


----------



## greypilgrim

Alright some tests:...what is a "list" 



Code:


Whats a CODE tag do?




PHP:


Whats a PHP tag do?




> Is this how you quote more than one person in a single post?



I wonder...what does "guided" and "enhanced" modes mean?

I also wonder...how do you get LARGE, COLORED posts? I can get one or the other, but not both...


OH, for you mods...these are all questions of course, and you must answer them now!!


----------



## TheWhiteLady

greypilgrim said:


> I also wonder...how do you get LARGE, COLORED posts? I can get one or the other, but not both...
> 
> OH, for you mods...these are all questions of course, and you must answer them now!!




Large colored posts. 

The way I do it is: First, write what you have to say. Second, highlight the part you want to change. Third, choose an option from the drop-down menus at the top of the box. Fourth, click on your option. If you look at my message when you click the "quote" button, you'll see what I mean. 

I only figured it out by trial & error, and previewing my posts before submitting them. If you highlight before you choose any of the above options, you won't have to type anything in the pop-up box when you just choose an option.


----------



## Gothmog

> Alright some tests:...what is a "list"


a) A means of providing information in an easily readable manner.
b) The result of cargo shifting on board a ship causing the center of gravity to move to one side. 



> Whats a CODE tag do?


I don't know



> Whats a PHP tag do?


I don't know



> Is this how you quote more than one person in a single post?


Yes


> I also wonder...how do you get LARGE, COLORED posts? I can get one or the other, but not both...


 By setting the COLOR and the SIZEAs shown below (Don't put in the Underscores.
[COLOR_=Coral][SIZE=_6]By setting the COLOR and the SIZE[/SIZE][/COLOR]
Or you can follow the method given by TheWhiteLady


----------



## Beorn

A list is good for automatically numbering a ...list...of items. Like say you wanted something listed with a....b...c...

Then you do:


Something 
Another Thing 
A third thing. and then the closing list tag ([ / l i s t ] without the spaces) That results in:
Something
Another Thing
A third thing.
 

Or, you can do numbers:
First Item 
Second Item 
Third item. and then the closing list tag ([ / l i s t ] without the spaces)
First Item
Second Item
Third item.
 If you just want bullets, just do
...


The code tag is when you've got something that you want evenly spaced out...If you write something up in notepad and the spacing between the letters matters, use the


Code:


 tag to post it.
  
  
 The PHP tag is a slightly different thing. The forum software is written in a language called PHP. The language has a feature where it will highlight PHP code to make it easier to read for people who know PHP. If you know anything about C-style programming, this may look helpful:
  [php]<?PHP
  
  for($x = 1; $x <= 10; $x++) {
    echo "The number is: $x\n";
  }
  ?>[/php]


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Beorn said:


> A list is good for automatically numbering a ...list...of items. Like say you wanted something listed with a....b...c...
> 
> Then you do:
> 
> 
> Something
> Another Thing
> A third thing. and then the closing list tag ([ / l i s t ] without the spaces) That results in:
> Something
> Another Thing
> A third thing.
> 
> 
> Or, you can do numbers:
> First Item
> Second Item
> Third item. and then the closing list tag ([ / l i s t ] without the spaces)
> First Item
> Second Item
> Third item.
> If you just want bullets, just do
> ...







Now THAT is a cool little knugget of knowledge to be sure! I copy/pasted that into a little tech doc. I'll use it sometime somewhere — just not sure when/where though...

If I substitute angle brackets for square brackets will it work in HTML coding too? (Is vB coding a one-to-one of HTML coding except for the type of brackets?)

Barley


----------



## Beorn

Barliman Butterbur said:


> If I substitute angle brackets for square brackets will it work in HTML coding too? (Is vB coding a one-to-one of HTML coding except for the type of brackets?)
> 
> Barley


 Not necessarily. There are a lot of HTML tags which if constructed correctly, can be used maliciously....the font tag is similar, execept that the size attribute is moved into its on vbcode tag. Bold, italics, and underlines are the same...the list is very similar, and links are similar...

- Mike


----------



## Lhunithiliel

The usual size used in TTF is *2* - right?

I have tried several times to use *1* and it seems not working...

here is an example .

See? I used the usual way of setting a size ... but it did not make the letters smaller.


----------



## Talierin

It looks smaller to me... try turning the font size down on your browser (usually there's like a smaller text and a larger text button on browsers)


----------



## greypilgrim

Thanks Beorn!


----------



## Turin

I know this is an old topic but, I'd still like to see my total number of posts. As far as I remember the topic was never really resolved.


----------



## Lhunithiliel

Talierin said:


> It looks smaller to me... try turning the font size down on your browser (usually there's like a smaller text and a larger text button on browsers)


Ah! Now ... it really looks smaller! So strange! 
Anyway... thank you Tal! 

A question:

Is a new banner been "cooking" or shall we never again have one?   That would be pity!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Lhunithiliel said:


> Ah! Now ... it really looks smaller! So strange!
> Anyway... thank you Tal!
> 
> A question:
> 
> Is a new banner been "cooking" or shall we never again have one?   That would be pity!



That would be nice, but my TTF pages have been loading a LOT faster since we don't have one! "'Tis pity," but I'd rather do without it, and not have to wait so long for pages to load.

Barley


----------



## TheWhiteLady

I agree. The faster loading is so nice. Can't afford broadband, so for that reason... banner can stay away. Though I do miss them, the posts are why I'm here.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Lhunithiliel said:


> Is a new banner been "cooking" or shall we never again have one?   That would be pity!



This is why:



Ithrynluin said:


> Monsieur Webmaster has decided that the age of banners is over, and that he would like to create a more or less permanent logo for TTF.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

I think "no banner" is a good decision, based on the fact that so many people have posted (including me) that their pages load so much faster without it.

Barley


----------



## Ithrynluin

And I have witnessed it too, on many non-broadband connections, and must say that it is _appalingly_ slow. The banner is of course not the only culprit, but it does play a substantial role.


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Could it be possible for everyone to vote on the matter?


----------



## Ithrynluin

I think it would be _possible_, but it depends on how set the Webmaster's mind is on creating a permanent logo for TTF, much like many other forums have a recognazible 'banner' of their own.


----------



## Astaldo

Why in someone unregistered users in Who's Online says for example instead of Guest, Google Spider?


----------



## GuardianRanger

If I remember correctly....

In order to create their (huge) catalog of web pages, google uses automated procedures to "crawl" the web in order to catalog pages. Many search engines do this. They have programs that visit web sites and catalog all of the pages on the site. When you see "google spider" in who's online, it is Google (or another search engine) attempting to catalog the pages of TTF.

I remember that discussion a while back, but I couldn't find it while searching. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

And if I'm right, I hope that answered your question.


----------



## Astaldo

That seems a good explanation to me. Thank you.


----------



## Astaldo

Sorry but I forgot to ask something else. Why when some members are on-line their name is not writen in: Who's online"?


----------



## spirit

Because they choose to use the invisible mode.


----------



## Astaldo

I thought of this but I was not sure. Thanx Spirit.


----------



## spirit

No problem!


----------



## Astaldo

What is the deal with the Might Members in "Forum Leaders"?


----------



## Ithrynluin

It is basically just a token category that was set by Beorn to see how quickly the members would notice. It includes members who have _both_ been a member for at least a year, and those who have more than 1000 posts.


----------



## Inderjit S

Wow! I'm on there. 

Will there be a seperate category for HLG named 'totally obsessed might members'.


----------



## Astaldo

Thanks Ithry


----------



## Lhunithiliel

Is a PM possible to be sent to multiple recipients?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Astaldo

Yes you can. Go where you put the name of the recipient and put up to four other names seperated by ";". Is it also said at the PM screen.


----------



## Lhunithiliel

Hehehe 
Thanks, Child of Olympus!

You have keen eyes!


----------



## Astaldo

You're welcome


----------



## Confusticated

When I try to view the profile of a member who is online at the moment, I get this message:



> *Nóm*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 
> 
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


Nothing like this has happened before. I can still view other profiles with no problem.

Can anyone else view this profile: SGH


----------



## Maeglin

I cannot look at that profile either, but this may be because the member doesn't have a profile, which is very likely, as I've never seen or heard of that person on the site before.


----------



## Beorn

He's/She's got a profile. They entered a wrong option registering....something we don't support...I fixed it.


----------



## SGH

Beorn said:


> He's/She's got a profile. They entered a wrong option registering....something we don't support...I fixed it.


Thanks for taking care of it, although, as far as I know, I filled out the registration form correctly. Btw, I am a she and the SGH stands for Sister Golden Hair, but the form wouldn't accept it, apparently because of length. I recognise several people here from other boards. So I'm sure the SGH won't throw you off.


----------



## Valandil

Maeglin said:


> I cannot look at that profile either, but this may be because the member doesn't have a profile, which is very likely, as I've never seen or heard of that person on the site before.



I've been having this problem a lot lately with whoever is listest as the 'newest member' - not every time, but it seems like over 50%.


----------



## Confusticated

Was the message limit of our PM box recently changed from 140 to 100 and then _very_ recently moved back to 140? Or it is just my Inbox acting up... perhaps a punishment for my non-stop PMing to poor Turgon? 

The reason I ask is that I noticed it was 100 the other day, and just now noticed it is up to 140 again.


----------

